# I FOUND A BIRB ANIME



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 20, 2017)

I have absolutely no idea what it is saying but it's cute dammit!






Skip to 3:28 for maximum kawaii


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 20, 2017)

I am overwhelmed with adorbs


----------



## Old Fashioned (Jul 21, 2017)

This is just completely ridiculous and absolutely fantastic all at the same time. It brings a tear of joy to my eye. :,) 



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what it is saying but it's cute dammit!



Did you not see the closed captioning?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 21, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> This is just completely ridiculous and absolutely fantastic all at the same time. It brings a tear of joy to my eye. :,)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not see the closed captioning?


Oh gosh I didnt think of that, usually youtube captions have sucked for me but this one worked out alright! Thanks for the protip, haha!


----------



## Belatucadros (Jul 21, 2017)

Oh goodness... I just melted from the birb cuteness! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## artisticKitsune (Jul 21, 2017)

I've see that before! Its really cute but not really an anime as in the sense of it becoming an actual series, its an advertisement for a bird supply shop in Japan, but still really cute!


----------

